# Are you wondering...



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 14, 2011)

Lately, I've been more interested in using Gimp, and that's where the avatars sprung from. Some are avatars, and the others are other pics I made. You like?
----





































----
Teehee!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 14, 2011)

Good work, I like them.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 14, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Good work, I like them.


Thanks. 
But who voted Nay, then?
Yay = Yes
Nay = No.
You no like?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 14, 2011)

They look explosive and...I can't think of the word...everywhere or directionless?  I can't think of the word I want, but those two are close.

So I voted Nay, that was me.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't like them. But I guess some of them are okay, just not my style.

Also, no, I wasn't wondering.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, I wasn't wondering that either.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 14, 2011)

No, I'm not wondering why you changed it.
These are all far superior to that thing you had in your avatar initially.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> No, I'm not wondering why you changed it.
> These are all far superior to that thing you had in your avatar initially.


Damn, when I read this post I had high hopes you were talking about demonstryde's avatar. That thing scares me.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 14, 2011)

Nay.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 14, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That one freaks me out too. 
I lurve it.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 14, 2011)

My eyes!!! So much color!!! Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!!!


LOL, just kidding.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 14, 2011)

It's not my type, so I voted nay.


----------



## Raika (Jul 14, 2011)

Wasn't wondering, don't really care either.

And to put it bluntly, your avatars are ugly. They look really messy, like someone just randomly splashed colors all over the place.


----------



## mameks (Jul 14, 2011)

They look like the results of someone playing around with the settings, instead of actually trying to make something...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 15, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Wasn't wondering, don't really care either.
> 
> And to put it bluntly, your avatars are ugly. *They look really messy, like someone just randomly splashed colors all over the place.*


Yes!  That's the type of thing I was trying to say.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 15, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> They look like the results of someone playing around with the settings, instead of actually trying to make something...


Well... Since he's only 11 years old, it's just common for him to play with Gimp.


----------



## wasim (Jul 15, 2011)

well.... better than your old one


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I had a feeling no one would like it, but it doesn't matter to me!
I LOVE the stuff I do. I don't care whether people actually like it or not, I just want people to see what kind of stuff I do.
---
We do good stuffs ~_Cited from Jus Reign_


----------



## machomuu (Jul 15, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> I had a feeling no one would like it, but it doesn't matter to me!
> I LOVE the stuff I do. I don't care whether people actually like it or not


Then why did you ask if we like it in both the poll and the OP?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you would say it Machomuu. I knew it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like to get feedback from people.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 15, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the best thing I can tell you advise wise is think up what you're going to do before you do it, or else your pictures will look splattered and directionless, which is the main problem with most of your pictures.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, I know that mon.
I like abstract. I like directionless. I like splattered.
And besides, it's just for fun; I'm going to be an orthodontist.
---
Thanks for the advice, BTW


----------



## machomuu (Jul 15, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wha- lol, where did that come from all of the sudden?


----------

